# Was geht eigentlich bei SWTOR ab ...



## Toroges (23. November 2011)

also sorry wenn das jetzt schon so armselig ist weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen einen ordentlichen stress test auf die beien zu stellen, wie bitte soll es dann erst beim release werden.

will mich gerade auf der page einloggen da sabbeln die mich voll das wohl mein account nicht passt und das wohl an den neuen richtlinien liegen könnte, leute das habe ich VOR TAGEN SCHON EINGERICHTET IHR SPACKEN ... inklusive mit beta einldung für das kommende wochenende, was soll das jetzt ?

habe ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon die schnauze voll von diesem game !


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Ist normal bei großen Projekten. Einfach warten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Trinar (24. November 2011)

Toroges schrieb:


> also sorry wenn das jetzt schon so armselig ist weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen einen ordentlichen stress test auf die beien zu stellen, wie bitte soll es dann erst beim release werden.
> 
> will mich gerade auf der page einloggen da sabbeln die mich voll das wohl mein account nicht passt und das wohl an den neuen richtlinien liegen könnte, leute das habe ich VOR TAGEN SCHON EINGERICHTET IHR SPACKEN ... inklusive mit beta einldung für das kommende wochenende, was soll das jetzt ?
> 
> habe ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon die schnauze voll von diesem game !


 
Spiel es halt nicht.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. November 2011)

... und geh am besten Mal ins Fitnessstudio dich abreagieren ...


----------



## Hideout (27. November 2011)

Eine Beta wo nicht alles rund läuft.. was erwartest du?

Habe auch die Schnauze voll von Beiträgen à la: Ich kotz mich mal eben aus und vergesse dabei wie man vernünftig einen Text verfasst.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Bei mir lief übrigens alles tutti. Null Probleme!


----------



## Ugar (29. November 2011)

Naja, meistens sind es wohl Bedienungsfehler....


----------



## RaZZ (29. November 2011)

Bei mir lief es auch serh gut war bis dato imho der beste  Beta  Test eines Online Rollenspiels seit jahren für mich.


----------



## Zappzarrap (2. Dezember 2011)

hatte vorher die ganze zeit Skyrim gespielt und dachte nir nur so "Wow hat ja 
weniger bugs als Skyrim"  Auch für mich einer der besten Beta Tests seit 
Jahren - wobei der von Rift auch ganz gut war...


----------



## Hyper1on (5. Dezember 2011)

Toroges schrieb:


> also sorry wenn das jetzt schon so armselig ist weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen einen ordentlichen stress test auf die beien zu stellen, wie bitte soll es dann erst beim release werden.
> 
> will mich gerade auf der page einloggen da sabbeln die mich voll das wohl mein account nicht passt und das wohl an den neuen richtlinien liegen könnte, leute das habe ich VOR TAGEN SCHON EINGERICHTET IHR SPACKEN ... inklusive mit beta einldung für das kommende wochenende, was soll das jetzt ?
> 
> habe ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon die schnauze voll von diesem game !


 

Wenn ich sowas lese stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf!

Schon mal selbst nen Stresstest für son Projekt veranstaltet? Nein!? Dann Klappe halten.

Ich selber habe das gesamte WE am Test teilgenommen und muss sagen, einer der besten an denen ich bisher teilgenommen habe.
Habe zum ersten mal erlebt, dass das InGame Ticketsystem und die Hilfedatenbank live getestet werden. Ich glaub mein Ticket hatte eine Nummer jenseits der 20 Mio., da war also richtig Last aufm System.

Ab und an gabs mal geringe Lags und 1.2 Clientabstürze hatte ich auch mal. Aber es ist nunmal nen Betatest gewesen und noch dazu ist nen MMO nen riesen Projekt. Wären keine Fehler und Probleme aufgetreten hätte ich glatt geglaubt da geht was nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.

An den TE noch nen Tipp. Wenn man sich schon Luft machen will, dann auf vernünftige Art und Weise und nicht auf solch eine kindische, dumme und großkotzige Art.


----------



## Thaurial (6. Dezember 2011)

ich fands auch gut. Das Beta Wochenende hat mich zudem vom Kauf überzeugt 

PS: ich weiss bei Facebook gibts auch keinen "gefällt mir nicht - Button" aber hier könnte man das doch einführen oder?


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub, das wäre fatal


----------



## EyeHaveYou (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich fand das Game echt nicht schlecht gemacht und der Beta-Test war so ziemlich der problemloseste den ich je gemacht habe.


----------



## Cybertrigger (12. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige was mich nervte während der Beta wochenendzugänge war das wenn das spiel mal crashte man in ner ewig langen warteschlange war.
Hatte einmal nen crash gehabt un war dann auf der Warteliste bei platz 900, geschätzte wartezeit 2 stunden waren dann aber "nur" 1 1/2.


----------



## Thaurial (13. Dezember 2011)

Da hatte ich wohl Glück. An dem Wochenende hatte ich vielleicht 1-2 crashs, Warteschlangen hatte ich aber nie auf dem deutschen pve Server.


----------



## Zeromajor (13. Dezember 2011)

Hatte auch keine großen wartezeiten. Vielleicht mal 5 min.
Mich würd interessieren wie es momentan aussieht die vorzeitigen zugang haben!!!  freu freu


----------



## Oromus (16. Dezember 2011)

Zeromajor schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte auch keine großen wartezeiten. Vielleicht mal 5 min.
> Mich würd interessieren wie es momentan aussieht die vorzeitigen zugang haben!!!  freu freu



Absolut keine Probleme. Bin sofort reingekommen. Oh nein stimmt nicht. Ich glaube ich hatte eine Wartezeit von 10 Sekunden.


----------

